# DIY Lawn Striper



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

Side picture


----------



## NegativeTen (Mar 29, 2013)

I applaud your ingenuity, but let's see some pics of the results!


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd fill that PVC with sand or concrete. It's the weight that presses the grass down.


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

cibula11 said:


> I'd fill that PVC with sand or concrete. It's the weight that presses the grass down.


Yep, its filled with concrete. I thought about sand, but my guess was that concrete is heavier.

"`All thread through the middle of the PVC caps and pipe. Fill pipe with concrete"


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Is it gonna be mounted Rigid to the push handle, or Swingin' off the handle,..??

I see it complicatin' doin' 90°, 'n 180° turns,...


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

My original thoughts was that it would just ride on top of the ground and move up and down with the terrain (you can see a small slot at the top of the aluminum on the last pic; i had just pins to put in those slots but switched it out to a bolt/nut), but when I was wheeling it around the garage, I ran over my floor drain and the roller actually lifted the back end of the mower up and then became a trailing striper instead of one that is pushed.

I guess I will not know how it maneuvers in turns until I try it out. Right now it just slides around on my garage floor.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... On a corner, when ya push down on the handle to swing the front of the mower around, the mower is gonna pivot on yer roller, if rigid, ain't it,..??


----------

